# How to get into pavers?



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

I am thinking about expanding into brick pavers. Can anyone tell me where to go get training from a manufacturer?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Contact the manufacturer & tell them what you want to do.
They are liable to ask you how much product will you sell in a year before they invest factory training in you. Possible you may have to become a stocking dealer.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

In Michigan, contact Fendt Concrete in Ann Arbor. They are members of many natioanal association and may have classes, although their current customers mau object to them training future competition. They are a first class and honest company. - They do not deal with clay brick pavers as far as I know, but they are very good manufacturers of the more popular concrete pavers.


----------

